# Why more calories?



## Emma Lanni (May 12, 2004)

Sorry if there is a sticky that goes into detail over this, but I think Im confused with calorie consumption.

Ever since I knew what a gym was, I have been told that to burn fat, you need to burn calories. And to lose weight, you need to burn more calories than you take in.

So why if I am eating 1425 - 1450 cals/day (25 female, 150 muscular lbs, 5'3), and having a pretty good workout every morning - to burn those cals/day - I am being told that isnt enough?

Can someone knock some sense into me please?


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

you need adequate calories(energy) to sustain normal bodily functions (hormones, organs, thryoid, etc) as well as metabolism. If you are not getting enough you risk drastically decreasing the output of the above mentioned. IE fatloss will hault, you feel like *crap*, loss of muscle, etc. when you go back to eating more you will regain what you had primarly lost and perhaps then some. 
its about finding the right balance. thats why we stress either carb cycling(calories basically) and refeeds while dieting, to keep these above things running efficently and not slowing fatloss as well.


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you need adequate calories(energy) to sustain normal bodily functions (hormones, organs, thryoid, etc) as well as metabolism. If you are not getting enough you risk drastically decreasing the output of the above mentioned. IE fatloss will hault, you feel like *crap*, loss of muscle, etc. when you go back to eating more you will regain what you had primarly lost and perhaps then some.
> its about finding the right balance. thats why we stress either carb cycling(calories basically) and refeeds while dieting, to keep these above things running efficently and not slowing fatloss as well.


Excellent post Jen 

This should be part of the sticky   If you don't mind, I'd like to add it.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, that did sound pretty good Jen... Hmmmmm.
This nutrician stuff sounds pretty complicated 
I haven't graduated to that stage yet.  I am at the point where I am feeling pretty good about getting my 30-50 grams of protein every 2-3 hours until satisfying my body weight.  And I'm trying to focus on eating good foods.  I'm even taking my vitamins nightly and doing the creatine/glutamine thing.  Maybe someday I will dive into the counting calorie stage.... I know I sure could use it. 

After you make a sticky out of that, maybe you can stick it on my forehead so I can remember it


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Excellent post Jen
> 
> This should be part of the sticky   If you don't mind, I'd like to add it.




 sure thing!! might want to check my typos first!!


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 13, 2004)

Would it also be a hindrance to fat loss if you still eat small meals throughout the day but your cals may be off by a couple hundred?

I packed so much food today, but I think my cals are going to be about 1200 rather than 1400-1500. Before I start with EFA's to pack on the cals, does it help that I am at least eating every couple of hours even though the meals are tiny?


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> sure thing!! might want to check my typos first!!


I added this thread as a link under the sticky on the first post.  It's under number 1 titled why more calories.  If you think there is a better place to put the link, let me know


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Emma Lanni *_
> Would it also be a hindrance to fat loss if you still eat small meals throughout the day but your cals may be off by a couple hundred?
> 
> I packed so much food today, but I think my cals are going to be about 1200 rather than 1400-1500. Before I start with EFA's to pack on the cals, does it help that I am at least eating every couple of hours even though the meals are tiny?



well it is better that your still eating smaller more frequent meals. try adding more to each meal. 1200cals is far too low for your height and weight. try planning your meals a day ahead. calculate it all out if you must to ensure that you will get adequate calories. 





> I added this thread as a link under the sticky on the first post. It's under number 1 titled why more calories. If you think there is a better place to put the link, let me know



I wouldnt change a thing!


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 13, 2011)

Im just curious, Im 5'11" right around 190 pounds at the moment. I want to lose some weight but gain lean muscle at the same time. Im doing pretty well watching what types of foods I eat, and drinking protein drinks for lifting. How many calories a day should I consume? I try to eat about every 3-4 hours. Small things like apples, carrots and eggs. Usually have one good size meal a day. Sometimes I give in and eat chocolate or sugar, but been trying to cut them out almost all together. I drink anywhere from 10-20 bottles of water a day. Let me know what you guys think about how many calories I should be consuming in a day? Thanks


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 26, 2011)

fisher4550 said:


> Im just curious, Im 5'11" right around 190 pounds at the moment. I want to lose some weight but gain lean muscle at the same time. Im doing pretty well watching what types of foods I eat, and drinking protein drinks for lifting. How many calories a day should I consume? I try to eat about every 3-4 hours. Small things like apples, carrots and eggs. Usually have one good size meal a day. Sometimes I give in and eat chocolate or sugar, but been trying to cut them out almost all together. I drink anywhere from 10-20 bottles of water a day. Let me know what you guys think about how many calories I should be consuming in a day? Thanks





Guess no one wants to help me out??


----------



## meow (Aug 26, 2011)

fisher4550 said:


> Guess no one wants to help me out??



This is a pretty old thread. Try starting a new one!


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 26, 2011)

RIght. Aside from bumping a 7 yr old thread, try starting here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------

